# What would you call it?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Now I know I am plotting, probably against myself to boot. But here is what I am thinking.
1- I will be leaving my state job at the end of April 2010.
2- My youngest daughter (who lost her job when economy crashed)will be moving from Tucson to Montana and who will stay with us till she finds work/place to live etc. And who will stay here with the animals while we go to florida for a couple of weeks at christmas time.
3- Needing more workshop space etc.

Am thinking about leasing a store space in Butte Montana. The one I have in mind is about 1000 sq feet of store space, 900 or so sq feet of living space above and about 1000 space of storage in the basement. The rent is 550 per month on a years lease or I could purchase it (if i were an idiot) for 139000.00.

We have already decided that my jewelry making fiend of a daughter will be invited into the business as a full partner (once she gets her credit and irs debt cleared up). We will do art/craft shows with the jewelry and home building/improvement shows with the stone cabinet hardware etc.

If I lease this space, Sarah can find a part time job elsewhere to pay her half of the rent while she lives upstairs and minds the store some. There is a back room on the main floor for my drill presses and tumblers (and with city power I can tumble more!). We figure we can display our goods plus have plenty of room for others to display their stuff, with the deal being 20 percent consignment fee plus 20.00 per month rent for a certain size area. If we got ten folks that would be enough to pay the utilities I think.

So that is where I am at. DH thinks the store should be called Montana Sticks & Stones because that is the name of my business. However, I have a different opinion. I think, since we will be selling a variety of items plus our sticks and stones that the store should be called "treasures" in small letters with mention of the fact that we are distributors of Montana Sticks & Stones cabinet jewelry.

What say you all? Sisterpine. Oops almost forgot to add that the store is in the tourist district on Main street right next door to the place where you sign up for tours of butte in a trolly!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I think it sounds wonderful. A great opportunity for all involved. The price seems more then fair. I was in downtown Butte this summer shopping the little shops and loved it. A good friend of mine lived there for a number of years. Butte is changing and coming into its own. I grew up in Missoula and Butte was a destination place for us at least once or twice a year. Had a great pastie in Butte in July too....yum !


----------

